# Urgent: Rabbits endangered for euthanization in Vancouver, BC



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Atleast 6 rabbits are endangered for euthanization at the Vancouver SPCA. The manager decided to have them euthanized today if I, along with two other rabbit volunteers hadn't foiled his sickening plot. We stayed an hour in the dark after hours ensuring the manager was gone, and the hospital across the street was closed.

Tomorrow is a different day. We have on volunteer who is going to stay for 10 hours with the rabbits to ensure that none of them are euthanized tomorrow.

These rabbits listed from the first to be euthanized to the last.
*
Precious*:
Precious has been at the shelter just over two years now. She's a 6 year old Himalayin Rabbit (Her tag says she's 4 because the shelter thinks lying about her age will get her adopted faster.. my god). She has cage agression, and does attack at random moments. However, she is a cuddle rabbit during the other moments.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8301521

*Stan*:
Stan has brought to the shelter about 10 months ago. He was discovered in Stanley Park (A 1000 acre rainforest here, where bears, coyotes, and other rabbit eating preditors live). Stan is a broken black Holland Lop, with his ears chewed on the sides.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9084608

**I am aiming to pull Stan out of the shelter myself, but cannot do so until Sunday. And that's still very risky on his part.

**Jimmy*:
[Oh Leanne, I hope you see this!]

Jimmy was on the most gentle rabbits we've had, but since he came down with GI stasis, and was handled by the Vet Techs very roughly and has been rough back to some humans. He was been very sick on and off. He was labeled with cage agression as his reason for euthanization, but honestly, I believe it's because the shelter is sick of paying his vet bills.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9548177

*Leah:
*Leah is a very dominent rabbit, and does charge at people. But at other times, she's a sweetie. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9517219

*Daisy:
*Daisy was rescued from a very bad cage environment, where she was fed bananas and sunflowers seeds. She is 4 years old, and a tad overweight! But more bunny = more love!! She's being euthanized because.. she can't reach her cecals =T I mean, COME ON!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9101276

*Mary-Lynn:
*Mary Lynn is quite a character! She's Miss "You have to pet me now because you revolve around MY world". She too is up for euthanization for being a tad overweight and unable to reach her cecals as much.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9460319


If you're in the area, please just take one out of the shelter!

We had two NINE year old rabbits come in, and had I known they were here, I would have gladly taken them because I am set up for seniors. But no, they were euthanized today "effective immediately". In fact, us volunteers weren't supposed to know about these rabbits as their tags were accidently sent to the adoption room. Cover up anyone?

And also, if you're from a neighbouring shelter such as SARS, please don't confront the manager with a "Those rabbits you're euthanizing, I could take some". This is what set him off in the first place in a similar situation with the cats.


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel absolutely sick to my stomach, this is freaking outrageous.. this isn't right.

I am going to talk with mom tonight, and see if she might be up for adopting Precious and Jimmy. Would it be possible to foster? I refuse to sit back, able to adopt if these animals get euthanized, and I haven't done everything in my control to stop it, it makes me physically and emotionally sick just thinking about it.

I'm going to have a long talk with mom tonight.. I know she doesn't like euthanization, but she also has a lot more sense than me..

I am just beside myself thinking about this.. my god.


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my, this does just make you sick, doesnt it. They are all so beautiful and healthy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, gosh. I wish I were close enough to help, I would take any of these rabbits in a heart beat! And those poor 9 year old bunnies  Leanne, I hope your mom agrees to take Jimmy and Precious! Is there anything I can do to help? If one of you is thinking about fostering a bunny and trying to find a home yourself but is worried about costs, I'm sure I could scrounge up some spare dollars to sponsor a bun. Ramen noodles aren't so bad!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Leanne:

The SPCA here banned the foster program because people took is "free rabbits" and fled.

I'm sure if I talk to Vancouver Rabbit Rescue though... we could try and set up a foster program. I don't want you stuck with a $130 adoption bill for two rabbits, and I'll try as much as I can to reimburse you if you take one or two rabbits.

But if you do "adopt them", I'll try to reimburse you 100%, then you could always take the rabbits to VRRA and make them VRRA rabbits.

A fellow volunteer has her eye on Precious, but if you can take her ASAP then it's your choice!

I have work all day tomorrow, and two foster guinea pigs arriving =O So I can't go in tomorrow =[

Oh, and remember, don't mention you know about the so called top secret euthanization massacre because we weren't >=[

SnowyShiloh: Thank you so much for you help =] Send good vibes our way. We're even trying to get ALL of the rabbits out.


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2008)

If I do end up adopting Jimmy and anotherone (if she can for sure adopt Precious, please let her do so.. I am open to adopt anyone) don't worry about the money to reimburse, it's really alright. I don't worry about the money aspect, it's not a huge deal. It's more the commitment/time/love issue.. I'm already busy with the guys I have, but everything can be changed to fit everyone's needs.. and a home with a nice cage, lots of food and toys and some one on one and exercise is a lot better than being euthanized.. I just don't know, I have to talk with mom before I can commit to anything.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Pixie, just let me know if I can help out financially if someone needs help to pay the adoption feeds or something!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys are too nice!

I feel that way with Stan as well - I go to college, work full time, and even volunteer. I'm gone maybe 10 - 14 hours a day and my boyfriend now sometimes has to give them exercise and feed them. I know that by adding Stan, it'll make it harder to meet everyone's needs.. but, and I feel, that it is better than euthanization. Maybe you could foster temporarily? Just enough time for VRRA to find him another home for Jimmy.

Anyhoo, I'm trying to organize some sort of fundraiser to help pay for adoption fees, or a temporary foster cage?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Update:

All right, it appears to be safe for now. Vancouver Rabbit Rescue is trying to establish with the manager that if any rabbits are up for euthanization, to transfer them immediately to their shelter.

I'll find out more tomorrow if the manager changes his mind about euthanizing the rabbits.


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope everything works out for these guys, they'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Do we have any updates on these dear bunnies?


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2008)

April hasn't heard anything today, and probably won't until tonight. But for now, it seems they are not in immediate danger.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm assuming they're fine - I was supposed to be called today if anything bad was happening and no phone calls yet!

One of the volunteers called the manager out during his board meeting. However, I'm still looking into taking out atleast Precious and Stan since they are so high risk. Then Jimmy following as he has cage agression.

Oh Leanne I forgot to mention - Jimmy has not been neutered yet because we want to ensure he's healthy enough first, and won't crash during the anethestic.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 10, 2008)

What was the reasoning behind the decision to euthanize?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

We have 21 rabbits, and the manager only wants a maximum of 15. One of the volunteers hand written him a note as to why each rabbit's reason for not being able to go to Petcetera. She really shouldn't have.. Well looking at this note gave him a reason why to take out six.

I've just been given bad news. The manager has said he has zero tolerance for agressive and unadoptable rabbits. He wants to take away adoption and deciding who suites Petcetera benefits from us, and will "train" the staff. We know have to take these six out of the shelter ASAP and any future "unadoptable" rabbit.

My boyfriend's mom decided to fly over and see him today.. during when we were supposed to go to the SPCA and "adopt" Stan under his name. I can't pull Stan until tomorrow.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

I just noticed that one of the mods changed this to "Resolved" - can if be changed back to Very Urgent?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 10, 2008)

Of course a rabbit will be cage aggressive in that situation! :grumpy:

If that was the criteria, I wouldn't have Dill,Sherry or Darry.(Dill bites like crazy).

And that means George's little Lop girl and many of his others won't stand a chance, either. 

Where's Olga in all this? 

I'll take one or two here, but that will probably bring the SPCA down on my head again, and I don't have the fund to pay an adoption fee, that's for sure. 

I might beableto take some out to my friend's farmin Langley, but I'd have to set somethingup for themthere. 

sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Olga tried to talk to him, urging him to bring all the rabbits to VRRA. She said that these rabbits aren't adoptable, that each rabbits has a "right" home, and these homes take time to find.

Unfortunately, that made the manager worse and she said she fears she made things worse which is why we need to take these guys out now.

If we can get some transferred to VRRA, then people could foster through Olga.


----------



## Spring (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no .. 

When is the Van. SPCA open until today? Is one of the volunteers still interested in Precious? If not, I'd really have to check with mom first about going down there and taking out Jimmy and Precious.. I don't know how she'll feel about two, she might only allow one, would Precious be the more at risk? I know Jimmy has the health issues, oh gosh. 

This is terrible.. I'll have to talk to mom about it and see what she says.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe she still is.. she was willing to take out all 21 rabbits at once! She's definately going to pull some herself, and Precious is at the top.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 10, 2008)

Is Jimmy stable enough for a neuter now? 

I'd probably do best with a boy here. I'd be able to keep a close eye on him, too. How big is he? Conflicting info on the site. 



sas


----------



## Spring (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, as long as Precious has a back up.

Does the SPCA give any certificate for a neuter or anything if they adopt out an unneutered animal? It's not that big of an issue, I'm more worried about how Jimmy would take the ride home and the change of environment with his health issues.. but better than being euthanized.


----------



## Spring (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, Sas, if you can take him, I think he'd be better with you. I don't handle sick animals emotionally well, more so with my past experieicne with Pepsi's issues.. I am able to adopt anyone, just wanting to get them out of there.


----------



## Spring (Feb 10, 2008)

ARGH mom doesn't want to adopt one because she thinks they'd find homes without me needing to step in.

Can't even deal with her right now, she always acts like things aren't a big dealand easy to fixwhen they aren't just easy situations to fix.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for calling me Sas =]

Leanne - I just read this so ignore all messages I sent you.

Sas - I will talk to Olga about you fostering Jimmy.

Leah has been adopted today - the family understood she was a very dominent rabbit, and liked the challenge =P

Harrel (Who is not listed but was #7 on the list) is going into foster care with a fellow volunteer.

My boyfriend and I are adopting Stan out tomorrow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm so glad Leah was adopted and you're taking Stan! And that Pipp might get Jimmy. Did you get Stan yet? How are the bunners today?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bashes head*

We are about to leave for Stan, when my boyfriend's mom calls and says she wants to spend the day with him!

I don't have a day off until Friday - when I will be at the shelter. The manager has made no moves yet, I'm hoping Stan will be fine. I left a fake "adoption pending" sign on his cage and Precious'.

Poo.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

Harrel had actually been adopted by a woman who owns a female rabbit - who Harrel had love at first sight.

Way to go Harrel!

Now that there are 19 rabbits, that only leaves 4 to take out.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 14, 2008)

The situation in Montreal is awful as well. I really sympathize with you. I know what it's like. :?How come you guys manage to have them altered? You're lucky. We can't. There was a baby bunny (2months) put down because of a broken leg and abcessed toe. They had no money for vet bills. It broke my heart... I haven't been able to get passed that yet. I'm still frustrated beyond belief. So I really hope things work out for the ones there :rose:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the exotic Vets here does them for $50 each. The Van SPCA doesn't want people breeding their adopted rabbits, only to put more into the homeless bunny situation.

So when people adopt their rabbit - the rabbit is free. They are just paying back the SPCA the $50 for spaying and neutering.

Update: So the two nine years old were not euthanized because the old owner still had partial ownership. But now the SPCA has full ownership, and we're already working on getting these two foster homes!

I said I would take them, if I could not take Stan. I cannot take all three . But I made a commitment to get Stan out of there.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in a pickle now. The two seniors are definately still in the shelter, and I'm the only one who can possible take these two. But what about Stan =[

I can only take in a single, or a pair at the moment. I can't take in any more until my foster guinea pigs find an adopted home, and when Royce goes home in 8 months.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2008)

Gosh, I really wish I could take Stan! Then everybun would have a new home. I know it's worthless and dumb for me to say that kind of thing though since I'm so far away and in a different country. Of course you have to make the decision that's right for you and your bunnies, but to me it would be best for you to take the senior pair since you'd be rescuing two bunnies, and I'd imagine elderly buns are harder to rehome. Whatever you decide to do I think is the right choice though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 16, 2008)

Is there an update on these bunnies?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 17, 2008)

Harrel was brought back.. it's sad because he thinks the shelter IS his forever home.

We have managed to calm the manager down, and he will not be euthanizing anybun! We are now developing an offical plan with him on protocols of rabbits who have been in the shelter far too long. These protocols include transferring them to a no kill rabbit rescue, and foster homes in the number one spot.

Yay! arty:

Thank you to everyone who helped in the welfare of these rabbits. This new protocol at the shelter couldn't have happened without the support of RO =]


----------

